# i got eggs today!



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey everyone i got eggs today! the first eggs ever! so very excited was randomly misting and feeding and fed the spring tails checked on the bean beetles ect.. didnt check for eggs all day today.. and i dont know i walked by the Azureus viv and i looked inside just to watch them a bit.. and i dont know why but something said ( check for eggs ) so i go in flip over the hut ont he left an a egg mass of 7 eggs all with lil black dots in them im guessing that are the tads. they all seem to look good no mold the eggs are very clear and the black spects look like they arent perfectly round. i dont know when these were laid because i havnt checked for eggs for about 10 days but if i had to guess from the egg developement scales iv researched id say these are only a day or 2 old. i took some pics and they all came out like pics of the lockness monster so i deff need a better camra.. but im very excited and very happy finally some productivity from my frogs! now if the rest could follow in their foot steps it be great lol. any tips on where or how to keep the eggs? i did pull them placed a petri lid over the dish ect.. or was i suppost to leave them in? lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats!!! its been a long time coming.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

lol its about time maybe now you can stop bothering them poor frogs....


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Nnnnneeeevvvvererrrrrrrrr!!!!!




alluringeli said:


> lol its about time maybe now you can stop bothering them poor frogs....


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations Derek... Looks like my Alanis got some catching up to do ha


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

kawickstrom said:


> Congratulations Derek... Looks like my Alanis got some catching up to do ha


the race is on Keith!!! the race is on!


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

It's on! haha


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

poor frogs lol....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

congrats bro! good times good times!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks jason very good times lol now if the basti's will show me some love id be very happy.. lol


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Derek
Now you'll have to buy a house!! Congratulations. Was trying to help you Eli !!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

NOOO house lol and Eli stop recruiting ppl onto your side off DB!! lol for me to buy a house all the frogs will need to lay eggs!!! lol 






mdsponge21236 said:


> Derek
> Now you'll have to buy a house!! Congratulations. Was trying to help you Eli !!


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

lol i wont hold my breath on it lol but soon i hope. lol but well keep trying. soon all his frogs will be on my side laying eggs left and right then he wont have a choice lol.... 



mdsponge21236 said:


> Derek
> Now you'll have to buy a house!! Congratulations. Was trying to help you Eli !!


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Come on Derek, everyone knows frogs breed better and tads grow and morph better in a house...lol

Congrats on the eggs... after your vents get going you won't know what to do with them all.

BTW, did I mention frogs breed better in a house? (I'm trying Eli)

George


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

lol thanks george lol you are so right they do do better in a house. They did actually lay for me they layed on mothers day and before we walked out the house I told him they will lay for mothers day and they sure did lol. they like me better than him lol.... 



GBIII said:


> Come on Derek, everyone knows frogs breed better and tads grow and morph better in a house...lol
> 
> Congrats on the eggs... after your vents get going you won't know what to do with them all.
> 
> ...


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

GBIII said:


> Come on Derek, everyone knows frogs breed better and tads grow and morph better in a house...lol
> 
> Congrats on the eggs... after your vents get going you won't know what to do with them all.
> 
> ...


What ever happen to men bonding together? where is the brotherly love? jeeez... lol where is chris and phil when you need them!! keith?? wait no Phill will deff throw me under the bus!!!


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

DCreptiles said:


> What ever happen to men bonding together? where is the brotherly love? jeeez... lol where is chris and phil when you need them!! keith?? wait no Phill will deff throw me under the bus!!!


Not true! Phil would be driving the bus...lol

BTW If the azureus eggs are like my cobalts the eggs start out black and gradually turn gray before developing a line across the middle. I almost threw out my first clutch because I thought they were getting moldy. Are you pulling the eggs or leaving them in?


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

There all on my side right guys a house means more frogs and more tads lol.... 



DCreptiles said:


> What ever happen to men bonding together? where is the brotherly love? jeeez... lol where is chris and phil when you need them!! keith?? wait no Phill will deff throw me under the bus!!!


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

That's right!!! in a house the frogs can really let loose with out worrying about the neighbors...lol


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats on the eggs, that is a wonderful discovery.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

so true so true lol.... 



GBIII said:


> That's right!!! in a house the frogs can really let loose with out worrying about the neighbors...lol


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry Derek, I might have to be on her side too. I mean, I know how much a house in NY must be... but the possibilities man, the posibilities! You could hold small meetings at your place and cut down on drive time!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Since when did you get azureus?...are they the ones your "buddy" bought? lol
either way congrats.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Devanny said:


> Since when did you get azureus?...are they the ones your "buddy" bought? lol
> either way congrats.



yeahs till waiting for you to part with yours! lil miss " ima miss them"!


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

lol listen too everyone more possibilities more frogs lol.... 



frogparty said:


> Sorry Derek, I might have to be on her side too. I mean, I know how much a house in NY must be... but the possibilities man, the posibilities! You could hold small meetings at your place and cut down on drive time!


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

I dont know you all. I live in a big house and my Alanis aren't doing nothing haha.. I guess they need a rack. I am sure that will help


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

lol well keith we have the rack now all we need is the house lol. Dont worry your pdf will start to bread really soon youll see....


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

kawickstrom said:


> I dont know you all. I live in a big house and my Alanis aren't doing nothing haha.. I guess they need a rack. I am sure that will help



i really dont know why mine bred as quick as they did maybe it was the food it seems that i was feeding them everyday with ff's and bb's and springs here or there when ever they boomed and i had the extra. im actually going to make some more cultures of bb's and st's tonight. but i seem to be following the "fat frog is a happy frog" saying.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Alurringeli said:


> lol well keith we have the rack now all we need is the house lol. Dont worry your pdf will start to bread really soon youll see....


I may just have to break out the Barry White for my frogs. That should do it haha


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

kawickstrom said:


> I may just have to break out the Barry White for my frogs. That should do it haha



dude did that, barry white a lil luthor V, candle light.. shhhh dont tell no one but i even tried showing them how to do it  and nothing came of it.. 
i really just fed them to the point it was disgusting and if anyone seen how much i was feeding them they'd throw me out the trade lol.. i walked by prob 2 days befor she laid and she looked like a frog balloon just standing on her toes and swaying from side to side like a ball in the wind lol. counting down the days till the next clutch!


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Hahaha I will try feeding them more.

We are soooo off topic now though. So to put us back on topic. How are the eggs doing Derek? Are they all still good?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

they are still good im going nuts moving them all over the house tho because during the day its warm at night its chilly due to me loving it cold when i sleep and the entire place is central air so i got to find a nice not to warm not to cold place for them i was thinking of keeping them covered and placing them into a viv.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe set them on top of the viv next to the lights. The temps may stay more stable there.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

kawickstrom said:


> Maybe set them on top of the viv next to the lights. The temps may stay more stable there.



good idea!


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

I told him to do that and he said no i move it around to much etc now that you say it he says its a good idea lol.... 



kawickstrom said:


> Maybe set them on top of the viv next to the lights. The temps may stay more stable there.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: i got eggs today! (update)*

ok so its been about 8 days since i got my eggs from the azureus 7 eggs all started to develope on day 7 the tads took form inside the eggs except one. one looks like its getting very cloudy and i can hardly see the developement inside.. the other eggs the tads are starting to wiggle and stuff. theres just a lil water in the petri dish wit them just enough to cover the bottom and touch the eggs. when they hatch which im guessing is in another 7 to 10 days how do i transport them to tad rearing containers?
-Derek


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

On your back... just like the frogs do...j/k

I started out using a spoon to transfer them to the tadpole cups but they quickly got the best of me... I now use a turkey baster to move them. Quick and easy..

Good luck!

George


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

lol thanks george im just scared to suck them up and then spot them out into a freakin cup seems kinda brutal lol.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't worry they are actually quite durable for something that appears so fragile. I've accidentally suck up an unhatched egg while trying to remove a tadpole. The egg ruptured and the tad was still fine. I was much more hesitant and careful early on. Being sucked up into a turkey baster is nothing compared to hitching a ride on mom or dad's back for a day or two.lol


George


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah i see what you mean. i keep hearing the eggs and dads are pretty durable, but im still scared to hurt them non the less i guess untill i get more expierence with them ill develope a touch for it. im hopeing to get vent eggs soon the male has been calling abnormally alot lately.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

The vents can be sneaky with the eggs. My male will call like crazy for a day or two then stop. I then know to look for eggs. Check your broms right at the waters edge in the water. They do lay them submerged most of the time.

George


----------



## jackj921 (Apr 17, 2008)

I use a turkey baster too. It comes in handy for moving them from the petri dish to their individual cups and is also great for removing uneaten food and waste from the containers afterwards.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Jack do i put water in the petri dish and try to suck them out one by one with the water?


----------



## jackj921 (Apr 17, 2008)

You are going to need more water in there anyway when they start to hatch so they can swim out of the egg mass. Probably enough water so that all of the petri dish bottom is covered with perhaps 1/8 inch water. I tried the plastic spoon thing too but it is like trying to pick up jello. The plastic turkey baster works great-the bigger the better. The one I use is 11 inches tip to end.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

After the tads are almost fully developed I raise the water level in the petri dish as well. It seems to make it easier for the tadpole to rupture the egg. I also use a large baster. The tip is about 1/4 inch in diameter and about 11-12" long. I've never lost a tadpole due to rough handling in this stage.

George


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

ok gotcha i noticed today they got these big cloudy sacks attached to the tads.. out of 7 eggs one tad didnt develope in fact it disapeared and all thats in the egg is this cloud. now the rest of the eggs have this cloud in their egg but their still wiggling and acting lively i check in on the eggs about every other day or so because i dont want to keep poping the lid on and off because the petri dish lid fogs over. the turckey baster i guess im using is my girlfriends 10 dollar baster that she refuses to ever use again since i used it to suck water out of my basti tank lol.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Derek,
that is a sure sign of Vitamin A defeciency, what vitamin supplements are you using?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Julio i feed the azureus everyday and i switch off between herpavite one day and reptical the next day and i dust all the flys never not dust a feeding. i do not dust bean beetles which is fed once a week nore do i dust the springtails but i rarely feed the azureus springs. so what do i do?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

First clutch is often "bad"......especially Azureus


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

derek, although you are feeding every feeding they still might not be getting enough vitamin a in their diet, i would grind up some human grade vitamin A and dust them with it about every 2 weeks and they will come around soon. 
Phil i think these are a proven pair that he got and they have bred before if i am not mistaken, from what Derek described and talking to Mike K. and Dr. Wright that is the cause of it.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah they are proven breeders so their clutches should be good. and the guy i got them from is a very cool guy.

i just checked the eggs again now and its really just their yoke sac because as they are wiggling in the eggs the eggs cleared up the yoke sac is just stuck to their bellys and its just really huge tho lol.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Derek,

I was having a heck of a time with my cobalts at first. Out of 4-5 eggs I'd only get one or two tads to hatch. I stopped putting the lid on the petri dish and put the half with the eggs in a larger container with a lid on it to maintain the humidity. I think what was happening was the eggs/developing tads were suffocating due to the lack of air exchange. Since I stopped using the petri lids my success rate has gone up. I only have one egg/tad per clutch not make it normally.

George


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

ohhhh i see yeah with the next clutch im going to just place the open dish into the tub with the lid on and just open it every 2 or 3 days for air exchange and check developement. once these guys start hatching i think there should be more eggs on the way because the azureus been mia hiding in the same hut again lol the same hut they laid in befor so im hoping their going to do it again.


----------



## jackj921 (Apr 17, 2008)

I did the same thing with very good success. Just put the eggs petri dish half in the tub with a lid. I did "baste" the eggs every morning with slightly blue methylene blue water-3-5 drops-don't know if it made a difference however. My azureus did the same thing-lay eggs again before the other batch fully hatched. My eggs never hatched at one time-more like 2 or 3 a day.
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

I am happy to hear that as well!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well i got my 2nd clutch of eggs today only 4 eggs im leaving them int he viv till 2morrow to make sure they get fertalized. the first clutch with the tads developing doesnt seem to be doing well i migh get 1 or 2 tads. im going to try this time to just not putting the petri lid on and just seal it in a tub.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

DCreptiles said:


> well i got my 2nd clutch of eggs today only 4 eggs im leaving them int he viv till 2morrow to make sure they get fertalized. the first clutch with the tads developing doesnt seem to be doing well i migh get 1 or 2 tads. im going to try this time to just not putting the petri lid on and just seal it in a tub.


Well some make it and some don't, but congrats on the second clutch as well. I know you, you'll find that nitch. lol


----------



## jackj921 (Apr 17, 2008)

And in a few months you will have these all over the place. This one came out of the water 5 days ago.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Go Derek and the "egg thread" !


If enthusiasm and interest has anything to do with it.....Derek definately deserves to have some breeding luck


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Go Derek and the "egg thread" !
> 
> 
> If enthusiasm and interest has anything to do with it.....Derek definately deserves to have some breeding luck



thanks alot Phil i appriciate it. im not so worried about the eggs im more worried about the basti's they were going at it together.. well more like the male was beating the piss out of the female at first i thought it was courting but it was deff fighting so im going to make space and seperate them and see what happens.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

You may have 2 males from the sound of that senario....

Seperate....

You won't have ANY problem with someone "helping you out" if that should be the case though....

Those Basti's are some of *the *most colourful, bright orange that I have ever seen....beautiful.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah if i seperate them and the other starts calling im going to be sad because their so orange they would be a perfect pair.. but i dont think i would trade off the other male i think i would want 2 proven females and just keep 2 pairs ( in different vivs of course ) now i got to make space asap.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

very happy to announce got tads in water!!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

way to go!!!


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Philsuma said:


> You may have 2 males from the sound of that senario....
> 
> Seperate....
> 
> ...


I would try and put the "female" in a new tank alone and see if she calls, but a little rough housing between males/females is not uncommon. I have a pair of red bastis that will sometimes go at it like little sumo wrestlers. I think the male just gets so carried away with defending his turf he forgets who is welcome. Shoot first and ask questions later is his attitude...


Good luck with them!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank JL i mean i had them for months together never seen a fight then all of a suddon the male lost it and was beating "her" all over the viv i mean every inch of it he has thrown her road her kicked her off plants lol. i never seen anything like it.. since then i haveyet to see a fight still only he calls and now i noticed the male stays in the back and the suppose female stays in the front. i dont see them together ne more so now im deff going to seperate them.





JL-Exotics said:


> I would try and put the "female" in a new tank alone and see if she calls, but a little rough housing between males/females is not uncommon. I have a pair of red bastis that will sometimes go at it like little sumo wrestlers. I think the male just gets so carried away with defending his turf he forgets who is welcome. Shoot first and ask questions later is his attitude...
> 
> 
> Good luck with them!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Derek,

I'll buy or trade it back from you. I transfered my other Orange pair so I would love to have another super-Orange one back.....

LMK....


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

PHil i think i would be interested in a trade or sale of this animal prob more of a trade cause you know my frog addiction and all lol. but just send me a PM and lmk maybe we can work something out.. id love a female for him. iv searched everywhere and nothing..


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok...I'll get with you at the NJ meet....


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey guys.. so just when i thought my Azureus were going to take a long break on giving me eggs i found a clutch of 3 nice eggs last week. and i was wondering why such a small clutch.. so i increased feeding and made more food available to them and was just misting thier viv and noticed the female kind of protecting the hut from me everytime i got close she looked like she wanted to charge me so naturally i got curious and flipped the hut BAM! 6 eggs 5 of them looking real good one just kind of white. i know those one white eggs while all the rest are black dont normally go over well. but im starting to notice a pattern with my female she will lay and then the next week lay then take 20 days off and then drop 2 more a week apart again. hey im not complainning lol now i just have to make room for more tads.
-Derek


----------



## gyuen (Jun 11, 2009)

Derek,
Just a reminder....you have a lot of space above the sofa.

gon


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO Gon you know Eli will kill me. lol


----------

